# [OT] who remembers that old formula one arcade game?



## fluca1978 (May 15, 2013)

Ok, this is very not-Unix related, but maybe someone here remembers an old arcade game I was used to play when I was young: there was a car seat and three white Formula One cars made with a light projector on a rolling tape that was simulating the track. I remember the car having two speeds. Anybody has a clue?


----------



## cpm@ (May 15, 2013)

Mmm... I think it could be Monaco GP  released in 80s


----------



## vermaden (May 15, 2013)

I remember playing VROOM at AMIGA


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2013)

vermaden said:
			
		

> I remember playing VROOM at AMIGA



How about Pole Position on the C-64? :e


----------



## pboehmer (May 15, 2013)

OP mentioned that this was a sit down arcade box.  I have a fully loaded MAME cabinet (which runs FreeBSD BTW) and it doesn't ring a bell. I did a little searching and I think your best bet is to start here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racing_video_game

Maybe one of the names listed will ring a bell.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2013)

If the description is anything to go by I think it's an arcade game from before they were computer based. Sounds a lot like something mechanical with maybe some discrete logic.


----------



## vermaden (May 15, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> How about Pole Position on the C-64? :e


I also remember playing some Formula 1 game on my ATARI 2600 VCS, but dunno what's its name


----------



## phoenix (May 15, 2013)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> Ok, this is very not-Unix related, but maybe someone here remembers an old arcade game I was used to play when I was young: there was a car seat and three white Formula One cars made with a light projector on a rolling tape that was simulating the track. I remember the car having two speeds. Anybody has a clue?



I had a handheld version of that!  Loved it!  Used to take it on car trips all the time back in the 80s/90s.  Used a couple of C or D batteries.

Mine had two separate tapes, one for each lane, with cars and boulders as obstacles.  Each lane ran at separate speeds, and had items placed at different intervals, so you had to have good timing.  An actual steering wheel to manoeuvre the car, and a gear shift to choose your speed (low was the same speed as the right lane; high was faster than both lanes).  And a cool red explosion light with great sound effects.  

Ah the memories.

Oh, wait, you're talking about an actual full-scale arcade game?


----------



## fluca1978 (May 16, 2013)

phoenix said:
			
		

> I had a handheld version of that!  Loved it!  Used to take it on car trips all the time back in the 80s/90s.  Used a couple of C or D batteries.
> 
> Mine had two separate tapes, one for each lane, with cars and boulders as obstacles.  Each lane ran at separate speeds, and had items placed at different intervals, so you had to have good timing.  An actual steering wheel to manoeuvre the car, and a gear shift to choose your speed (low was the same speed as the right lane; high was faster than both lanes).  And a cool red explosion light with great sound effects.
> 
> ...



Yes, I was talking about the full size game, where the user has to sit down in the car and has the steering wheel, accelerator and speed controller. Now that you point me to, I remember having seen a portable version too. Do you remember the name of the game or have some photo/information of the full size one?

I don't find any reference in the history Wikipedia page, but I remember me and my dad challenging on _pole position_ on the C-64! But this is another history.


----------



## pboehmer (May 16, 2013)

OK, I think I have it... Is it Chicago Coin's 1975 Speedway?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTLEKGDQ1BE


----------



## phoenix (May 16, 2013)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> Yes, I was talking about the full size game, where the user has to sit down in the car and has the steering wheel, accelerator and speed controller. Now that you point me to, I remember having seen a portable version too. Do you remember the name of the game or have some photo/information of the full size one?



Hah, I just found it online in the Handheld Museum!  It's called Digital Derby and is from the 70s.  Best garage sale find ever.  I played that thing to bits.  Literally.


----------



## ChalkBored (May 17, 2013)

Except for using a CRT instead of a belt track, I'd have said it was Speed Race by Taito.


----------



## fluca1978 (May 17, 2013)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Hah, I just found it online in the Handheld Museum!  It's called Digital Derby and is from the 70s.  Best garage sale find ever.  I played that thing to bits.  Literally.



Yes, that's the portable version I've seen. A friend of mine had it and I was jealous!



			
				pboehmer said:
			
		

> OK, I think I have it... Is it Chicago Coin's 1975 Speedway?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTLEKGDQ1BE



No, it is not. That's using a digital monitor, while the one I'm referring to is using a track belt. Moreover, the one I'm referring to had the car seat so the boy was playing sit down. However, the game design is really close to speed race.


----------



## ChalkBored (May 18, 2013)

How about this one?
http://www.arcade-museum.com/game_detail.php?game_id=13328


----------



## fluca1978 (May 18, 2013)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> How about this one?
> http://www.arcade-museum.com/game_detail.php?game_id=13328



This is it!
Now I can start sleeping at nights


----------



## _martin (May 18, 2013)

vermaden said:
			
		

> I also remember playing some Formula 1 game on my ATARI 2600 VCS, but dunno what's its name



Pole Position was boring, Pit Stop (and Pit Stop 2) was way better. Played them on my brother's Atari 130XE a lot way back then .
Great American Cross Country Race was one of my favorite when it comes to "wheels".

Unfortunately I've no idea about the game OP is asking.


----------



## sossego (May 18, 2013)

Pole Position



			
				matoatlantis said:
			
		

> Pole Position was boring



Nothing is boring to a bunch of poor kids who get to play in arcades for free.


----------

